# Random-Time



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2011)

My science-fiction book ‘’Random-Time’’ is finished. I found a publisher willing to print it on a program called Subsidized Publishing. This doesn’t mean I will be subsidized but that I will have to pay for the number of copies and promotion and so on. Writing a book is fine as well as publishing it, but now I must figure out ways to get it to stores and have people excited about it.
I have asked this before on this forum. Does anyone know someone who could help me sell the book? Maybe someone joined the forum since and might be able to help. Would anyone be willing to buy it? I spent more than 20 years in my spare time writing this. And it’s adult science-fiction, not teen stuff. 
The book is now being proof read and I should get a proposal from the editor in a few weeks.
So if anyone would like to buy it, pm me. I will give you a synopsis of the story and if you want, I’ll sell you one of the first copies to come out in print personnaly autographed. I don’t know the price yet. But it would be a real boost to me to sell at least a few copies right away.

Thanks for reading!
Michel


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 22, 2011)

congrats!
(um, is it in english or french?)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2011)

If it's in English I will buy a copy!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2011)

It's in English


----------



## nikv (Nov 22, 2011)

Will it be available in digital download format or only hardcover?


----------



## Ray (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd be willing to buy a Kindle version.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2011)

It will be available in ebook version for sure. Here is a synopsis ot the story:

Sixty thousand years from now, an archeologist from Mars is sent on the greatest scientific expedition of all time. With her scientists friends, a crew of humans from the planet Darwin, and a great spaceship, Irina de Carralorra leaves for the globular cluster 47 Tucanae on the edge of our Milky Way Galaxy. Somewhere, among the tens of thousands of stars of the cluster is the beginning thread of the trace of the first ever civilisation in the galaxy that disappeared suddenly some six billions years before. They are known as the Polarians. What were they like? What possible disaster could have wiped out a whole civilisation spread out among the stars? Could it happen again? And why is the thread of time litterally broken for a quarter of a billion years in Random-Time after their passing? Irina and her group are the first ever intelligent creatures in the Galaxy with a chance of resolving the mystery.

A first complete writing of the story was sent several years ago to a reading agency in California. They proposed many changes and concluded the ending of the story was *Awesome!*


----------



## Clark (Nov 22, 2011)

How do I obtain an autographed copy?
Maybe one of the first signed?


----------



## Mathias (Nov 22, 2011)

Sound very interesting!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2011)

Clark said:


> How do I obtain an autographed copy?
> Maybe one of the first signed?



Don't worry, the first publishing run may not be very large since I have to pay for it and I'm not rich. I'm thinking of selling my empty greenhouse to get the cash. That means numbered and autographed copies. I'll keep #1 for me of course, and if I can find someone to finance that first run, he or she will get #2, Others will come on first reserve basis. That's good only for printed copies. I don't think it would work for ebook.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you considered lulu.com?


----------



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is the list of chapters. Some are very short.

Chapters:

 1. Random-Time
2. The House of Irina
3. The Metalog
4. Evolution
5. IT
6. Miradille
7. Triangula
8. The Party
9. Dry Dock
10. First Landing Park
11. Paharde
12. The Court Ship
13. Mother and the Stranger
14. The Home of the Brave
15. Return to Earth
16. Master of the Word
17. Candles in the Night
18. The Castle
19. The New Family
20. 47 Tucanae
21. The Moon of the Males
22. Lightscapes
23. Polaria
24. No More a Cat
25. The Honey Moon
26. From the Log Books of the Colossus
27. Home, Sweet Home
28. Their Alien Ways
29. The Feroli Core
30. Cosmic Dream
31. Mariel University
32. The Immortals
33. Crystal
34. The Doomed Moon
35. Ice Station Polaria
36. The Mobrils
37. The Singing Rock of Baalida
38. Solinas Terrina
39. Doomsday's Past


----------



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Have you considered lulu.com?



Never heard of it but thanks for the tip. 

I am however weary of claims of instant cheap success. I'll wait and see what the publisher I chose offers before moving on to another one, if I need to.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 22, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Never heard of it but thanks for the tip.
> 
> I am however weary of claims of instant cheap success. I'll wait and see what the publisher I chose offers before moving on to another one, if I need to.



The only thing I know about lulu is that they were the first to offer online self publishing a number of years ago and they are still around. And you don't have to use your own money.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2011)

gonewild said:


> The only thing I know about lulu is that they were the first to offer online self publishing a number of years ago and they are still around. And you don't have to use your own money.



That would be nice! It will all depend on the proposition of the publisher I found. Since I sent him the manuscript I can at least wait to see what he will offer.

One bizarre thing though is that my other universe, Random-Time, which I invented 20 years ago, is looking more and more like the current evolving model of quantum mechanics. I feel I must publish now if I don't want to be scooped by reality. And I thought putting the story 60 000 years in the future would give me more than enough time to write it.


----------



## Clark (Nov 22, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Others will come on first reserve basis.


I'm ready to reserve.
Will need your paypal info.
Thank you Michel.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 22, 2011)

Shiva said:


> And I thought putting the story 60 000 years in the future would give me more than enough time to write it.



Yeah, who would have thought you actually needed 60,001 years.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2011)

Clark said:


> I'm ready to reserve.
> Will need your paypal info.
> Thank you Michel.



Thank you Clark, but the book is not published yet. I promise you will be among the first ten to receive it when it's available and the price is set.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 22, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Here is the list of chapters. Some are very short.
> 
> Chapters:
> 
> ...



Wow, you must be dedicated and have a good chunk of time on your hands! Ok, who REALLY has time for anything, you must be dedicated!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, It took me 20 years to put it up together.


----------

